
Show HN: Re:Schedule – A calendar that helps you manage meeting overload - girishw
https://www.reschedule.app
======
girishw
The idea for Re:Schedule from oberving how teams got work done at meetings.
The information used in meetings is typically spread out between different
tools and organized separately in each tool. In effect, the team's
collaboration is distributed across multiple tools, making it inefficient.

Re:Schedule's approach is to bring the information into your calendar, so that
it because not only a tool for organizing meeting logistics but also a meeting
workspace.

